# 5th Edition of Southern Forages



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Now available....a great book that can be used by almost all growers. A wealth of information that is worth every penny of the price. I have the fourth edition.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/industry-news/fifth-edition-of-southern-forages-textbook-now-available


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ordered mine.....thx


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Sounds like a great present for the HayTalk Secret Santa! I may have to order a couple copies.


----------

